# Another puppy coat length question



## TongueSpots (4 mo ago)

Hey everybody. Some pics below of my soon to be new pup. Have been getting differing opinions on what their coat length might end up as. This entire litter is on the fuzzier side, with only one pup (not shown) who is clearly shorter haired than the rest. Any discussion on this guy is welcome. His chest and the top of his head show signs of longer hair potentially, but how long? Maybe it is just puppy magic and he is a short or medium length coat. Any expert opinions out there?

Edit - thanks everybody for the input!


----------



## TongueSpots (4 mo ago)

Here are a few of the litter mates for reference.


----------



## alwaysGSD (6 mo ago)

Absolutely gorgeous pup! Congratulations! 
It's hard to tell. I had a long coat for 14 years before the pup I have now and it was most evident in the paws. The hair was fluffy and long between the toes. As reference, below are some pics of my Gracie at 7 Week (before picking her up) and at 6 Months (recent). Hair length and color have changed dramatically. If I had to guess though, I would say medium coat. If medium or long coat, you'll love it, they are extremely adorable, I cherish the years I had her, so even tempered. Added bonus: Believe it or not a long coats shed less than a standard coats. Hard to believe, but true.


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass (4 mo ago)

I would guess a long hair, he looks exactly like my girl's mom did as a puppy. What coat lengths are the parents though? In my girl's litter there was one long hair and the rest were medium plushy type, be ause the dad had a short coat.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

How old is the pup in those pics? Young pups are little balls of fluff. I don't see ear floofs typical of a LC


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The ears look pretty floofy in that last photo so I'm going to say he's a long coat, which can vary in length and thickness. Medium is a descriptive term, not a coat type.


----------



## TongueSpots (4 mo ago)

Chuuyas_Wine_Glass said:


> I would guess a long hair, he looks exactly like my girl's mom did as a puppy. What coat lengths are the parents though? In my girl's litter there was one long hair and the rest were medium plushy type, be ause the dad had a short coat.


I can confirm that neither of the parents is a long coat. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## TongueSpots (4 mo ago)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The ears look pretty floofy in that last photo so I'm going to say he's a long coat, which can vary in length and thickness. Medium is a descriptive term, not a coat type.


Thanks for your reply. Yeah I guess what I also struggle to understand is the variance medium/plush coat describes. I see people use it for dogs I would consider both stock and long. With and without ear fluffs etc. it’s. It’s not easy to know!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Describe it however you want, pup is a long stock coat.


TongueSpots said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yeah I guess what I also struggle to understand is the variance medium/plush coat describes. I see people use it for dogs I would consider both stock and long. With and without ear fluffs etc. it’s. It easy to know!


that’s why it’s easier to stick to genetics. stock coat, long stock coat. both can vary in length and density but genetics are genetics. parents don’t need to be long coats to produce long coats - they only need to carry 1 copy of the gene.

your pup appears to be a long stock coat.


----------



## TongueSpots (4 mo ago)

Fodder said:


> Describe it however you want, pup is a long stock coat.
> 
> that’s why it’s easier to stick to genetics. stock coat, long stock coat. both can vary in length and density but genetics are genetics. parents don’t need to be long coats to produce long coats - they only need to carry 1 copy of the gene.
> 
> your pup appears to be a long stock coat.


Thanks for your reply. Just seeing signs of both in this pup is all. The litter of 7 has 1 clear stock pup and 1 clear long hair pup. Then there are the other 5 who all look like this guy.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

TongueSpots said:


> Here are a few of the litter mates for reference.
> 
> View attachment 592143





TongueSpots said:


> Thanks for your reply. Just seeing signs of both in this pup is all. The litter of 7 has 1 clear stock pup and 1 clear long hair pup. Then there are the other 5 who all look like this guy.


far left looks like a stock coat…. i’d guess the others were all long coats of varying degrees at maturity. a clear photo of the whole litter would give the best info….. but i have to ask, does the breeder not know?

edit: changing my guess. left puppy stock coat, top puppy stock coat, center puppy long coat, not a clear enough view of the pup on the right. i’m guessing the top pup is one of the subjective pups that fall in the middle. if i imagine seeing a photo of him alone, i’d say he was a stock coat - typical of a west german showline whose stock coats tend to be more on the “medium” or “plush” side compared to working lines.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

TongueSpots said:


> Yeah I guess what I also struggle to understand is the variance medium/plush coat describes. I see people use it for dogs I would consider both stock and long. With and without ear fluffs etc. it’s. It’s not easy to know!


Yep, that's exactly why it's best to stick to stock coat or long stock coat rather than plush or medium - not everyone uses those terms to describe the same things so they don't really mean anything definitive. 

We are on our 4th coatie and all of them have had coats of different lengths and thicknesses, from longer and silkier to shorter and denser. All were also out of stock coated parents, like your pup.


----------

